# If you take Klonopin, how much do you take per day?



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

My doctor just upped me to 1.75 mg per day from .75 mg per day. She said most likely we will be at 2 mg per day. I'm just curious what everyone else takes if you take Klonopin on a regular basis.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i take anywhere from 0-6mgs


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

orbit55 said:


> My doctor just upped me to 1.75 mg per day from .75 mg per day. She said most likely we will be at 2 mg per day. I'm just curious what everyone else takes if you take Klonopin on a regular basis.


Is your doc. a psychiatrist? Just curious.


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

.5mg twice a day, as needed.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

AdrianG said:


> orbit55 said:
> 
> 
> > My doctor just upped me to 1.75 mg per day from .75 mg per day. She said most likely we will be at 2 mg per day. I'm just curious what everyone else takes if you take Klonopin on a regular basis.
> ...


most likely is because most people's GP's are the same sex as their patients.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Noca said:


> AdrianG said:
> 
> 
> > orbit55 said:
> ...


great observation :lol


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah, she's a psychiatrist with 45 years experience with a specialization in anxiety.

I will say one thing, I have been like drowsy all day ever since I upped my dosage. Will this go away in a couple weeks?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

0-2mg is my dose. I've taken more than that a few times, but only for certain situations.


----------



## Dagon (Jun 28, 2008)

I am prescribed 2mg a day but I usually just take 1mg to keep the withdrawal effects away.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The first time I ever took a benzo that was prescribed to me it was Klonopin at 2 mg per day. (I had tried both Ativan & Valium before that -- let's say they magically fell out of the sky.)

The largest Klonopin script I ever had was for 4 mg a day. 6 mg of Klonopin is the most I ever tried taking in a day. As I've said in other threads, I don't think Klonopin is as potent as generally claimed. I don't believe that 6 mg = 12 mg of Xanax or 120 mg of Valium. Half that sounds more accurate to me.


----------



## econoline63 (Mar 19, 2007)

I take .5 to 1.5mg depending on the day. On the days that I don't take klonopin 
I feel like drinking. Its pretty f&?ked up.


----------



## WhiteWings (May 27, 2008)

i take 2mg as needed


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm prescribed .5mg twice a day but I'm so afraid of being tolerant or addicted to it that I hardly ever take it. Unfortunately it's probably the one and only med with even a slight chance of helping my SA.


----------



## CutInStoneByElements (Jun 21, 2008)

1 0.5 a day as needed for anxiety. I don't over do it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

3 mg of clonazepam a day


----------



## malibubarista (Jul 6, 2008)

1 mg a night... because it knocks me out! How on earth do you take it during the day without falling asleep???


----------



## AngelaMR (Jun 18, 2012)

*How much do you take? HELP!*

I am new to this site, so hello to all. I have a question--I have been taking Clonopin for over 15 years and I am taking 8mgs per day (top dose according to my doc), however, it is just not working for me anymore. What should I try now? I am at a total loss and any suggestions will be highly appreciated and valued. Thanks to all who reply!


----------



## isabeats (Jun 18, 2012)

I was prescribed a low dose (0.5mg), but I almost never take it because I have no energy at all on it. The first time I tried it I actually sat watching my dinner burn and it took me 5 minutes to finally get up to turn the heat off.


----------



## EricSAD (Nov 8, 2011)

I was on ativan for a week and then switched to 3 mg klonopin. It has really been helping.


----------



## aries82 (Jun 19, 2012)

0.5 3 times a day...i had in the past bad addiction...id go through 90 pills .5 in 3 days now my hubby doses them out for me 21 a wk...


----------



## VelmaVonTussel (May 20, 2012)

malibubarista said:


> 1 mg a night... because it knocks me out! How on earth do you take it during the day without falling asleep???


Same here...with an exception of a few times where I needed it during the day. I actually started cutting the tabs in half, because I only get a small amount. I am getting to the point where it no longer helps with sleep, so I may try Melatonin for that and save the Klonopin for emergencies. The good thing about this is I hopefully won't feel like The Walking Dead now if I take it during the day!


----------



## dcamp26 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow!! I wish I could get as many as yall.........I only take .5 every few days or so and I have a pretty big "trip" off .5


----------



## tornadobill (Dec 14, 2011)

.5(half a milligam) 2X a day with baclofen 10mg 3x a day.


----------

